# should I attempt this?



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, I've gotten more comfortable with washing Karl Bimmer (The California Blade and Meguiar's MicroFiber Towels are The Bomb; I hear, though, that ArmorAll's Carnauba Wax is better than a lot of the more expensive formulations?); a couple of people at work (both with Corvettes) are going in on a case of Zaino (they said it was about $90), and invited me to chip in for some - I'm feeling confident enough to use it! :yikes:

I'm thinking about getting the BMW 6-CD Trunk Mounted Changer; I did a search on this topic, and it doesn't seem *too* hard - I'm definitely a newbie when it comes to installing things.

bmwusa.com has the changer for $595 MSRP; Bavarian Autosport has it for $525; the bracket kit is $49.95. It's described as "easy to install", because post 90's Bimmers come pre-wired?

Is this something a neophyte can reasonably expect to do herself? Any tips or cautions? Thanks for your input!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

car_for_mom said:


> *Well, I've gotten more comfortable with washing Karl Bimmer (The California Blade and Meguiar's MicroFiber Towels are The Bomb; I hear, though, that ArmorAll's Carnauba Wax is better than a lot of the more expensive formulations?); a couple of people at work (both with Corvettes) are going in on a case of Zaino (they said it was about $90), and invited me to chip in for some - I'm feeling confident enough to use it! :yikes:
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the BMW 6-CD Trunk Mounted Changer; I did a search on this topic, and it doesn't seem too hard - I'm definitely a newbie when it comes to installing things.
> 
> ...


BMWNA recently came right out and told their dealers not
to use polymer sealants on new cars...

Btw, we usually do the "CD Changer" Install Clinic at
Bimmerfest. The procedure is a piece of cake...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: should I attempt this?*



Jon Shafer said:


> *BMWNA recently came right out and told their dealers not
> to use polymer sealants on new cars...*


Wow, really? Carnauba only, huh?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

That was what they said...

:yikes:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Jon,

Now I simply *must* attend Bimmerfest! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Hmm... I wonder why....

does using polymers cause potential harm or something?

Alee might find this interesting too.... :yikes:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> *Now I simply must attend Bimmerfest! Thanks for the tips! *


Or come to Tech Session 5.5 on Feb 22nd, if you can get the parts in time.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Depending on what brackets came installed in the car (I've seen different ones on different cars), it varies from 'easy' to 'really easy.' The liner you need will also vary.

Changer can be had for as little as $400.

As for no polymer sealants, I hope there is a better explaination than 'because.' And whether or not it only applies to 'new' cars or all... :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *As for no polymer sealants, I hope there is a better explaination than 'because.' And whether or not it only applies to 'new' cars or all... :dunno: *


Trust that I wouldn't have posted it without first reading
an official explanation...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Trust that I wouldn't have posted it without first reading
> an official explanation...
> 
> *


How about posting that explanation :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Trust that I wouldn't have posted it without first reading
> an official explanation...
> 
> *


Hmmmmm........  :eeps:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *Hmmmmm........  :eeps: *


"BMW of North America advises against the use of 
any and all paint sealants. Many of those available may be
detrimental to the OEM finish in the future. 
Sealants may not allow the finish to absorb the oxygen,
or "breathe." Breathing is necessary to completely 
and thoroughly cure. 
If by chance the finish was not fully cured, 
that inability to breathe can cause cracking, checking, 
crazing and possible gloss failure. Actually, there is no 
benefit to applying a sealant to today's OEM high solids 
basecoat and clear coat finishes. They do not enhance 
the clear coat shine, and, in some manufacturer's UV 
tests, have proven to diminish the factory achieved gloss
level. To protect the finish on BMW Group vehicles, 
we suggest the use of an approved pure carnauba 
wax from Meguiar's ("Gold Class" #26 or #27)."


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

See, how hard was that? (aside from getting busted by DealerNet :dunno: )

 

I used carnauba on my old car (Meguiar's or Mothers) and the clearcoat cracked and flaked off.

I waited several months from new before using the Klasse so I don't think the curing part is an issue.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *"BMW of North America advises against the use of
> any and all paint sealants. Many of those available may be detrimental to the OEM finish in the future. Sealants may not allow the finish to absorb the oxygen, or "breathe." Breathing is necessary to completely and thoroughly cure. If by chance
> the finish was not fully cured, that inability to breathe can cause cracking, checking, crazing and possible gloss failure.
> Actually, there is no benefit to applying a sealant to today's OEM high solids basecoat and clear coat finishes. They do not enhance the clear coat shine, and, in some manufacturer's UV tests, have proven to diminish the factory achieved gloss level. To protect the finish on BMW Group vehicles, we suggest the use of an approved pure carnauba wax from Meguiar's ("Gold Class"
> #26 or #27)." *


Sounds like the same reason the Griots gang told me to avoid them. :thumbup:


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

Uh oh! Alee's going to have nightmares! No more Zaino on the braino!


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Parump said:


> *Uh oh! Alee's going to have nightmares! No more Zaino on the braino! *


I may not be as far "Zaino" as Alee but I'm probably getting close. I'm questioning the word "sealant" and wonder if a polymer such as Zaino falls into sealant. I'm sure Sal Zaino will have an opinion as well.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *"BMW of North America advises against the use of
> any and all paint sealants. Many of those available may be
> detrimental to the OEM finish in the future.
> Sealants may not allow the finish to absorb the oxygen,
> ...


Interesting.... thanks for the info Jon! :thumbup:


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Sounds like it's mainly to keep the dealers from putting something
over the paint that won't allow it to "fully cure."
:dunno:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Funny thing is that Gold Class is polymer based wax, not carnauba.

How long do you think paint cures? I bet you that by the time it reaches the dealership it's good to go.

After curing clear coated paint doesn't _"breathe"_ anymore and doesn't need any oils.
Maybe BMWNA doesn't want dealers to mess up the paint or tries to prevent them from scamming buyers with old "lifetime paint protection" crap. It also looks like they're really trying to help Barry Meguiar.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

My local dealership provides a service known as "The Touch of Class". Basically, it is exterior/interior protection that carries a warranty for four years.

I actually had this on my 325, as it was done at no cost. It was supposed to protect against acid etching, hard water marks and bird droppings. As well as other things. At some point, I got some serious bird droppings on my hood and sure enough it etched into the clearcoat.

I contacted the manufacturer of the Touch of Class service and they agreed to fix it under warranty. I eventually fixed it myself, but through the discussions I learned that this procedure is basically a polymer sealent that is applied and actually bonds to the paint.

According to Jon's post, it sounds to me like BMW is against this type of sealant and something like Zaino would not be a problem.

By the time I am ready to apply Z on my new car I am sure the paint will have ample time to cure. Sounds to me like BMW just does not want the dealers doing this prematurely.


----------

